# Sealing an Airbox - How do you really know...



## highmark

I'll be sealing my airbox on my 500 X2. However, after installing a new Uni filter and RVT'ing the entire box; how do you know if it's really sealed unless you reopen it again?


----------



## MUDFORCE750

If you have snorkels you can plug the intake snorkel, if it dies your good. If not you have a leak. Make sure you give the RVT time to dry before trying.


----------



## countryboy61283

MUDFORCE750 said:


> If you have snorkels you can plug the intake snorkel, if it dies your good. If not you have a leak. Make sure you give the RVT time to dry before trying.


Agreed


----------



## highmark

Great thanks for the quick response.


----------



## lilbigtonka

That's not the case I have had several instances with friends bikes or even my own where it will die like that was listen and you hear a leak......my gf foreman had water in airbox when we thought it was safe.....so to answer that question if it shuts off don't think it is waterproof 

the wetter the better


----------



## JPs300

It has to shut-off within in a couple seconds on a carb bike, on an efi bike it's far from the best test as the ecu will adjust the fuel till it finally runs completely out of air. 

Do it right and trust your work. My new ham only had 2hrs and a few min on it when I dropped in a hole that end up going past the racks.....snorkels tested & approved.


----------



## lilbigtonka

and that is honestly your best test dunk it and check it not buy pulling the lid of either check it though a drain plug....


----------



## Polaris425

seal it, start it, and hold a match or something w/ a small flame or something that will put off a little smoke real close to the edge and go all the way around. If there is a spot on the lid that isnt sealed then you should see the flame/smoke pull towards the box.

*Disclaimer: Dont set anything on fire.


----------



## blue beast

could you spray ether around it???.. wouldnt it idle up if it sucks it in


----------



## Polaris425

yeah that would probably work too


----------



## oldmanbrute

Polaris425 said:


> seal it, start it, and hold a match or something w/ a small flame or something that will put off a little smoke real close to the edge and go all the way around. If there is a spot on the lid that isnt sealed then you should see the flame/smoke pull towards the box.
> 
> *Disclaimer: Dont set anything on fire.


 
How bout using incense? You can get your ZEN on while you're working on it.


----------



## jrpro130

I just put my hand up to the snorkel to make it die, you can usually hear air leaks. I wait until it dies then leave my hand there listen for the noise. 

Then I let er rip and sink it up to the snorkel tips 

I've only had 1 leak on me and that was the grizzly!


----------



## gav09

A smoke machine would work real good too. Even though most ppl don't have access to one. We use them to find EVAP leaks on cars which is a pretty sensitive system.


----------



## greenkitty7

spray your airbox with a water hose all around, if it sputters or hiccups when its running then you have a leak... thats how i test all the bikes i have snorkeled.


----------



## highmark

greenkitty7 said:


> spray your airbox with a water hose all around, if it sputters or hiccups when its running then you have a leak... thats how i test all the bikes i have snorkeled.


So I did this with the water hose and it sputters where the airbox connects to the carb. Did you guys also seal this or did the clamp work out ok for you?


----------



## filthyredneck

The clamp has always been enough for me. Need to double check that your clamps are actually tight, and also inspect the boots for cracks.....it happens.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## JPs300

^ x2. 

I've seen the OE clamps stretched out from being on/off many times and/or over tightened a lot.


----------



## drtj

Looked at mine the other day &it they have a few cracks in them. Gotta get them replaced.


----------



## ii2L3GITii

Can anyone post a pic of the exact rtv yall are using? I have a pioneer 500 too and I'm trying to snorkel but I want to make sure I'm using the right stuff. Thanks


----------



## Polaris425

ii2L3GITii said:


> Can anyone post a pic of the exact rtv yall are using? I have a pioneer 500 too and I'm trying to snorkel but I want to make sure I'm using the right stuff. Thanks


Black or Blue RTV.... it's all the same. Black obviously will be less noticeable, if it gets a little messy.


----------



## ii2L3GITii

Okay thanks. Everyone else said clear. I was curious as to what's the difference 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

The black seems to hold/seal better, In my opinion. Could just be all in my head. lol


----------



## Eeharrell

I have always used a dash of starter fluid when looking for air leaks anywhere on the intake side of things. (Just a little will do the trick) if you have a leak, you will hear the engine RPM's tick up a little. If you are sealed and leak free then you are good to go!


----------

